# IELTS EOR Result



## virtualone (Apr 12, 2016)

Well guys i just wanted to share my IELTS EOR experience and i also need bit of help in understanding it. BTW i have given IELTS twice form British Council Pakistan and following were my results

1st IELTS attempt

L 7.5, R 8, S 7, W 6.5

2nd IELTS attempt

L 8.5, R 7.5, S 7, W 6.5

I was very hopeful for better results second time as i did better than before (as far i think). So, i decided to apply for EOR regarding my speaking and writing results.

I downloaded the form for EOR application, which is available online, and submitted to designated branch of bank. After one week, a confirmation email came stating that my application was received and forward to EOR Team in UK. It was also mentioned that whole process would take almost 6-8 weeks.

After six weeks i tried to contact about the progress of my result but no one replied to my email. Even after eight weeks, i did not received any email or phone call about my EOR status. I kept dropping emails and tried calling the number mentioned in last email but no one responded to my emails or calls. After doing it for 4-5 days and someone responded from British Council that we will contact EOR team in UK and it will take a week or so.

That week also passed and still there was no email / phone call from British Council. So, i called them and after couple of attempts next day concerned person told me we will dispatch your result in day or two. Right after that call i received a call from home that your result came and there is no change.

Guys, i have attached the letter and please read it let me know what you think about it. I do have following questions in my mind

1 - The letter is too generic, it does not even contains my name, ID document number or which modules i applied for remarking. Is this correct ?

2 - Anyone who has received EOR result can confirm that this letter is legit or not ? I don't feel like its even a valid document. The signature are scanned, and there is no stamp or name of person who issued it and couple of more things. 

3 - Don't you think the whole process should be transparent ? i feel like in the whole process i was not updated by its process (perhaps an online system which could show its status). I think atleast they should issue the marks distribution of each module and the tasks in contains. As simply saying "no change" does not justifies anything.

Note: 

i do understand the communication issue i faced might be specific to me. 


Lastly, anyone here has ever appealed (the next option mentioned in letter) ? if yes, please share your experience. 

Thank you


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

My sincere advise is try PTE just once ..you will easily get whatever score you need.please consider my suggestion I have gone through this phase

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## virtualone (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks man but we don't have PTE in Pakistan  BTW i am looking for 7 each


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Oh that's sad.You can try flying to other country just to give pte..yes I agree it's bit costlier but if you are seriously want some thing.IELTS is a very hard I gave 5 times each time I used to get 9 in reading and listening and 7.5in speaking but always 6.5 in writing .But just once I gave pte tat I got 70 in all sections

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Hi 

I'm based in SG and tried EOR for writing and speaking as I got 7.5 for both and i got the same exact letter as u. I booked another ielts test on the day I submitted my EOR and ended up with better results than the previous. Unfortunately it's still not good enough to gain 20 points since I ended up with 7 in writing. 

I gave up since I spent too much money on the tests.


----------



## virtualone (Apr 12, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Oh that's sad.You can try flying to other country just to give pte..yes I agree it's bit costlier but if you are seriously want some thing.IELTS is a very hard I gave 5 times each time I used to get 9 in reading and listening and 7.5in speaking but always 6.5 in writing .But just once I gave pte tat I got 70 in all sections
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think i should give IELTS one more time . And if i still don't get 7 each, i will have to think about your suggestion.


----------



## virtualone (Apr 12, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm based in SG and tried EOR for writing and speaking as I got 7.5 for both and i got the same exact letter as u. I booked another ielts test on the day I submitted my EOR and ended up with better results than the previous. Unfortunately it's still not good enough to gain 20 points since I ended up with 7 in writing.
> 
> I gave up since I spent too much money on the tests.


So you got the same letter as well that means it is fine. I thought about giving that time but i stopped myself from doing it as i need to figure out what i am doing wrong in writing. 

BTW more and more people are giving PTE-A these days. Why don't you give that one last shot ? as i think its available in your country.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

Please see my signature... my results improved to 7 for writing from 6.5 via an EOR. I got the same generic letter and they will say and increase only.... 

But that letter was attached to an email which mentioned as follows;;_

********************
We have received news with regards to your IELTS remarking.

After the remark, there is an increase in your Writing band score from 6.0 to 7.0. I attach the letter from the remarking unit for your reference
******************

Anyways, my sincere advise is that just go for PTE. I would have tried PTE if I know about it earlier....


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

virtualone said:


> So you got the same letter as well that means it is fine. I thought about giving that time but i stopped myself from doing it as i need to figure out what i am doing wrong in writing.
> 
> BTW more and more people are giving PTE-A these days. Why don't you give that one last shot ? as i think its available in your country.


Thanks. I don't nèed to. Already got my invitation and applied visa in May. Now awaiting grant 🤗


----------

